# Start running...?



## MJohnsson (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello guys.

I will begin running 2-3 times per week.

When starting out, what do you think my BG should be? 

Normal for me is 6-7, but I was thinking about starting out with about 10-15 or so? Is it too high? I think my BG would drop quickly, when working out... 

Let me know, what you would do! 

Thanks.


Martin Johnsson.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 1, 2013)

For most comprehensive website available to people in UK with type 1 diabetes who take part in sport (not just running), try www.runsweet.com 

It all depends how long and what intensity your running will be. http://www.runsweet.com/AvoidingHypos.html has lots of guideline blood glucose levels - have a look and decide which apply to you. 

Carry emergency food on all runs (just like you'd have emergency sweets or something with you at all times anyway) and for runs above whatever distance / time you decide, carry eg jelly babies to eat during run. Personally, I like to attach a medic alert type reflective ID strip (from Up & Running shop - haven't seen anywhere else) to my trainer laces, with contact details and stating typ1 1 diabetes. However, no-one has ever had to look inside strip, and I intend to maintain that record 

You may need to reduce insulin doses, both short and long acting before and after exercise.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 1, 2013)

I am not a runner but havnt missed the bus yet. It is trial & error time. Just make sure you have something in your pocket. Short run/test then next run a bit longer ? No two people are the same. Good luck


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 5, 2013)

MJohnsson said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I will begin running 2-3 times per week.
> 
> ...



I have been told to avoid exercise at higher levels (because the liver can panic and push you even higher). You also need at lease some insulin in circulation to process glucose transfer I think.

I would say 6-7 is perfect. If you are running relatively soon after eating you can reduce the dose for that food by a percentage (60-80% of 'normal' or whatever) to allow for increased insulin sensitivity, then 'top up' with some rapid acting carbs before/during/after. This seems to work for me more often than not.

A full-on sprint at the end of the run can help to reduce the possibility of a post-exercise hypo too (stimulates liver/muscles to release glucose store)

Take you meter the first few times until you see how your body responds as everyone is different. Northerner is an experienced runner and he needs a very different approach to mine.

Enjoy your running!


----------



## Copepod (May 15, 2014)

A cheap and versatile type of medical alert tags here: http://icetags.co.uk/in-case-of-emer...etags-medical/ £3.96 for 3 tags, that you can tie to shoe laces or anything you like.

I don't have any connection with this firm. I just like simple, cheap, practical items that can cope with a bit of mud or water


----------

